# نوذج لعمل سيره ذاتيه c.v.للاخوه المهندسين مع التوفيق للجميع ولا تنسونا من الدعاء



## mhmdfred (12 يونيو 2008)

مرفق نموذج لعمل السيره الذاتيه طبعا هذا النموذج يمكن محاكاته وفقا لرغبه كل مهندس


----------



## م.تسنيم (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نبيل حمدان (19 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## بنت المدني (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور حبيبنا جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م - خالد (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدمشقي الأصيل (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

الدمشقي الأصيل


----------



## ابوالقاسم (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وتسلم


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين اخوانى وانا فى الخدمه اذارغب احد منكم مزيد من المعلومات لعمل السيره الذاتيه الخاصه به


----------



## الواثقة بربها (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mousad1210 (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وتسلم


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا"....


----------



## welly76 (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enga8 (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانئ أحمد (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## amefight (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## newart (25 يونيو 2008)




----------



## البشمهندس قوى (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخى
وفرت عليا كتير الله يجازيك خير


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سوران المهندس (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (26 يونيو 2008)

*نموذج جميل*

شكرا لك والى المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ENG123 (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (26 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي ولكن في البلد الذي أعيش فيه يختلف تماماً نموذج السيرة الذاتية عما ارفقت .... 
كل الشكر لك


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (27 يونيو 2008)

ممنونننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننين


----------



## اميره سعد (27 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmdfred (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين اخوانى ويسعدنى ان تكون المشاركه الاولى لكثير من الاعضاء فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## alzaeime (28 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك اخي





تقبل تحياتي


م احمد


----------



## almohandes_77 (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور 
الله يوفقك


----------



## اركان الزبيدي (29 يونيو 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكورررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## nero12 (30 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابونهى (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على النموذج واذا عندك غير ممكن ترسله


----------



## أصداء (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## فاطمة (30 يونيو 2008)

عندى سوال وارجو المساعدة 
ما هى خطوات التى تتبع فى تنفيذ صب أرضية من الخرسانة العادية وكيف يتم المحافظة على سمك ثابت لطبقة الخرسانة


----------



## mhmdfred (30 يونيو 2008)

ممكن توضيح اكتر يافاطمه عن سؤالك وانا ان شاء الله هجاوبك


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور مشكور مشكور جدا جدا جدا
والله يوفقك


----------



## Rosha83 (1 يوليو 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الطيار (8 أكتوبر 2008)

merci bien


----------



## أحله دنيا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 

و ادامك الله لمساعدة اخوانك


----------



## م م هبه (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يجزيك الخير كله


----------



## mohamedanwar zedan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedafatah (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد اليافعي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مششكور حبيبي


----------



## salim salim (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمودشمس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## A.Bozan (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## engineer__7 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور جدا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## marine_eng.mony (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررا جزيلا


----------



## marine_eng.mony (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بس معلش يا باشمهندس عندي مشكله مش بيتحمل معايا ممكن مساعده


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على النموذج والشرح الجيد له


----------



## mgcv (5 فبراير 2014)

ممشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## akouti_angham (5 فبراير 2014)

لازم رد عشان احمل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.sharabasy (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## man_oftheages (5 فبراير 2014)

مششششششششششششششككككككككككووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## يمامة (7 فبراير 2014)

*تسلم ايديك شكور حبيبنا جزاك الله خير *


----------



## pesso1234 (7 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## m.ala (7 فبراير 2014)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## khaled_syria (11 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

